# Tra i cui obiettivi



## Sarettina31

Bonsoir, j'ai un doute à propos de la traduction d'une expression italienne que j'ai trouvée dans une loi. La phrase en italien est la suivante:

... la necessità di istituire un nuovo programma -tra i cui obiettivi emergono occupazione, sanità e dignità.

Moi, je pense que une traduction correcte peut être:

... la nécessité d'instituer un nouveau programme -PARMI LES OBJECTIFS DUQUEL émergent l'occupation, la santé et la dignité.

Mon doute le plus hamlétique concerne la traduction de: "tra i cui obiettivi" avec "parmi les objetifs duquel". 
Qu'en dites-vous?!

Merci!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sarettina31, 
"PARMI LES OBJECTIFS DUQUEL émergent l'occupation, la santé et la dignité", c'est correct mais pas très utilisé, je pense . Il vaudrait mieux "dont émergent, parmi les objectifs, l'occupation, la santé et la dignité".


----------



## Sarettina31

Merci beaucoup, je suis heureuse de savoir que ma version n'était pas une catastrofe totale!! 
;-)


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, d’accord, une variante qui n’est pas meilleure :
_... la nécessité d'instituer un nouveau programme- dont émergent les objectifs d'occupation, de santé et de dignité.

_


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Oui, d’accord, une variante qui n’est pas meilleure :
> _... la nécessité d'instituer un nouveau programme- dont émergent les objectifs d'occupation, de santé et de dignité._


Si, c'est meilleur, c'est plus fluide comme tu proposes ! Toujours ma fichue manie de traduire au plus près de la construction originale ...
Bon week-end .


----------



## Corsicum

Merci, mais suivant les cas c’est discutable… et c’est toujours plus facile quand tu as bien défriché le terrain !
Bon week-end.


----------



## Sarettina31

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux!

Bonne fin de semaine!


----------

